
Poverty isn’t a lack of character. It’s a lack of cash - hypertexthero
https://www.ted.com/talks/rutger_bregman_poverty_isn_t_a_lack_of_character_it_s_a_lack_of_cash
======
mips_avatar
Poverty is also a lack of basic human rights. Poverty causes people to live in
places where their safety isn't guaranteed, and go to school where their
development isn't fostered.

~~~
Ghjklov
Poverty also induces poor people into a sad state of mind where irrational
decisions become the status quo. It's a mental prison.

------
pmdulaney
"Divorce doesn't indicate a lack of commitment. It results from
incompatibility."

"Poor scholarship isn't a lack of effort. It is bad grades."

"Incest is not a sexual perversion. It is an alternative sexuality."

This (except for the last) is the way the Left thinks.

The fact of the matter is that some poverty IS due to a lack of character. Bad
grades are often the result of a lack of effort. Incest is an alternative
sexuality -- that IS perverted.

You can't just define away short comings. I am all for compassion and
mitigating circumstances, but not for dishonesty.

